

Why We Really Loved Steve Jobs (It Wasn’t The Toys) - ajkessler
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/why-we-really-loved-steve-jobs/

======
jayfuerstenberg
We loved SJ because he won. He's that person in all of us who knows we are
right and has to fight the battle against those who are obviously wrong. SJ
proved that you can win as long as you don't give up.

We'll never know if somebody would have pulled off the same feats if SJ
hadn't. Even today with Apple's shining examples of how to do it right other
companies (Google, Yahoo, MS) manage to screw up UX so wonderfully.

